# Stolen Ranger/Trailer Katy



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

It is a long shot but I wanted to ask you guys to keep your eyes open for my stolen goods. Unfortunately I have not been to my storage unit in a couple of months so it could have been stolen this morning or late May. I stopped by today and my Ranger and trailer are gone. They even put a new lock on the dang doors.

It was stolen from Katy Boat & RV Storage on Katy Hockley Cut-off rd.

If you have any info or seen this unit around please contact me.

Stolen
12' Trail Master trailer
2010 Blue Polaris 800 XP
Ranger had Pro Box top, Foreverlast feeder, HID headlghts

Also on the trailer was a fire pit from Buc-ees


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear that! Hope they catch the [email protected]@turds!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

That sucks. Whoever did it probably watched you put it up and went back. Storage unit should cover it right?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

snapperlicious said:


> That sucks. Whoever did it probably watched you put it up and went back. Storage unit should cover it right?


Thanks guys, I doubt the storage unit place would cover squat. I bet I signed a "We are not responsible" form when I rented the unit.

Luckily I had the ranger fully insured. The trailer and everything else is on me I reckon. The storage unit had all kinds of goodies in it, a 5500 watt generator, 2 bicycles etc.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Your homeowners may cover theft for personal property off site. Check to see if the value is higher than the deductible.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

That sucks!! Hope you find it but not knowing when it was stolen is gonna be tough. Maybe your home owners insurance will cover the trailer and everything else. Mine did when my storage unit got broke into. Good luck


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

lx22f/c said:


> That sucks!! Hope you find it but not knowing when it was stolen is gonna be tough. Maybe your home owners insurance will cover the trailer and everything else. Mine did when my storage unit got broke into. Good luck


X2!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

That sucks man, hope you find it. 

I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Dirty rotten low lifes!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Thanks guys, I will check with homeowners


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

That sucks bro. Hope something good comes from this.
Now, when did your oldass turn 40?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> That sucks bro. Hope something good comes from this.
> Now, when did your oldass turn 40?


Yeah me too, like most I am f'ing sick about it. We rolled up yesterday and the very first thing I noticed was my lock was not on the door.

Hit 40 in April.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Does the storage place have cameras?
Hopefully you can track it down.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

They do have cameras, not sure if they are operational or just dummies. I am calling them this morning.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Same thing happened to me. They got my 2011 Crew and trailer out of my driveway. My insurance stopped at 3K for this type of theft. I did not bother filling a claim. If you bought it new take your title to the dealership. Polaris has a tracking system. If it is ever taken to a dealership for repair it will come up as stolen. Does the storage place have cameras?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Oso Blanco said:


> Same thing happened to me. They got my 2011 Crew and trailer out of my driveway. My insurance stopped at 3K for this type of theft. I did not bother filling a claim. If you bought it new take your title to the dealership. Polaris has a tracking system. If it is ever taken to a dealership for repair it will come up as stolen. Does the storage place have cameras?


Who was your insurer?

Storage place has cameras and they are operational. The guy who operates them won't be back until tomorrow.

And thanks for the info for the title. I bought it there in Katy so I will stop by and let them know.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Will be interesting to see if the cameras help. I asked my nephew about their storage place...they have 32 cams that record on motion, and usually go ~60 days before recording over.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

The guy just called me, cams only go back about 2 weeks. Not looking good.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

USAA. I should have had my crew insured but, that is life. All insurance has limits on stuff. I counted my guns and called USAA. To cover all of them I would need a $$$ rider on my policy. I bought a big *** safe instead.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the new to me stuff bro. I couldnt afford that payment even on a 5 year old machine. But hey, free is free and its the perfect set up for my new place. loving the feeder.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Thanks for the new to me stuff bro. I couldnt afford that payment even on a 5 year old machine. But hey, free is free and its the perfect set up for my new place. loving the feeder.


Be careful on your way to your lease, I have seen pics of all of your junk, the cops will never believe my stuff belongs to you.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

el oh el


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

It's already there. If I had taken your truck to id probably be broke down on the road side.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> It's already there. If I had taken your truck to id probably be broke down on the road side.


Have you totaled it yet by crashing it into a rock wall?


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

We will keep an eye out at Big Country Outdoors just in case someone brings it by for accessories.

Big Country Outdoors
713-461-9443
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Jay Baker said:


> Have you totaled it yet by crashing it into a rock wall?


no rock walls in bayridge... they couldn't afford the landscaping.. :rotfl:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Have you totaled it yet by crashing it into a rock wall?


You talking about the truck or his boat? Sws, this you again?
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1615466



boatlift said:


> We will keep an eye out at Big Country Outdoors just in case someone brings it by for accessories.
> 
> Big Country Outdoors
> 713-461-9443
> www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


Thank you sir. It is appreciated.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> You talking about the truck or his boat? Sws, this you again?
> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1615466
> 
> Thank you sir. It is appreciated.


Not me. Sorry.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Have you totaled it yet by crashing it into a rock wall?


Not yet. But maybe soon. Lets see after I have a few drinks.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> no rock walls in bayridge... they couldn't afford the landscaping.. :rotfl:


We dont like that fancy stuff in da hood.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Not me. Sorry.


All these guys seem pretty infatuated with you. They bring you up every chance they get. 
Perhaps we should invite them over to the "hood" for a BBQ. But they will have to bring their own food because we are just too "poor" to be able to feed everyone.

Hope you get your stuff back. That's a pretty ****ty situation to have to deal with. Good luck.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> All these guys seem pretty infatuated with you. They bring you up every chance they get.
> Perhaps we should invite them over to the "hood" for a BBQ. But they will have to *bring their own food* because we are just too "poor" to be able to feed everyone.
> 
> Hope you get your stuff back. That's a pretty ****ty situation to have to deal with. Good luck.


and comfortable outdoor chairs


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

We have some of those but you can sit in the dirt.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> All these guys seem pretty infatuated with you. They bring you up every chance they get.
> Perhaps we should invite them over to the "hood" for a BBQ. But they will have to bring their own food because we are just too "poor" to be able to feed everyone.
> 
> Hope you get your stuff back. That's a pretty ****ty situation to have to deal with. Good luck.


They are a whole villiage of idiots, full of idiots, led by idiots, followed by idiots.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I thought you were our leader???


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

jc said:


> I thought you were our leader???


He was, but he is no longer allowed to visit


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> They are a whole villiage of idiots, full of idiots, led by idiots, followed by idiots.


The only one I saw on this thread was the one talking about how much he is enjoying free stolen stuff.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> He was, but he is no longer allowed to visit


I decided to graduate pre-k :headknock


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> The only one I saw on this thread was the one talking about how much he is enjoying free stolen stuff.


kisssm


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> and comfortable outdoor chairs


Nah, I have perfectly good cinder block benches you can sit on.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Someone left the door open at the otb.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

This is my stuff leaving the storage facility. This pic isn't the best but it appears to be a black/blue Ford Ranger? Taken on 8/27. Now that the owner has the date he is searching other cameras for LP#.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

StinkBait said:


> This is my stuff leaving the storage facility. This pic isn't the best but it appears to be a black/blue Ford Ranger? Taken on 8/27. Now that the owner has the date he is searching other cameras for LP#.


Looking promising.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Now that the owner has the date he is searching other cameras for LP#.


2cool!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Stinkbait- I have vehicles at a storage facility in Katy. They've got auto insurance. 
But I'm curious. What is the storage facility's responsibility in your case?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

cman said:


> Stinkbait- I have vehicles at a storage facility in Katy. They've got auto insurance.
> But I'm curious. What is the storage facility's responsibility in your case?


I haven't asked or pressed the issue. I am assuming the client is typically on his own?? But you know what assuming does.....

I will ask before it is all said and done, I just don't see any way they would be responsible for my goods unless they promised security features that did not work etc?


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

If that video grab is time stamped it should correlate with an entered gate code right? 
I know from experience that storage facilities tend to want to kick dirt and turn their palms up but the gate codes should be different for each renter. I'd make a police report and start to slowly turn up the heat. One would think that the facility should be responsible enough at least now in your case to add one plus one and identify the gate code entered at the time of the video and perhaps get a lead for the police were they to investigate.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

At least it was in that window of footage they keep. Hope they have more footage.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

When you make a police report, if you haven't already, bring that vehicle picture to the department. Hopefully the perp used his own truck. The Katy police department is not huge. Maybe they'll know it.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

cman said:


> If that video grab is time stamped it should correlate with an entered gate code right?
> I know from experience that storage facilities tend to want to kick dirt and turn their palms up but the gate codes should be different for each renter. I'd make a police report and start to slowly turn up the heat. One would think that the facility should be responsible enough at least now in your case to add one plus one and identify the gate code entered at the time of the video and perhaps get a lead for the police were they to investigate.


Gate codes at this place are renter specific, but there are over a hundred units and I have no idea if they clear codes once a renter vacates, I doubt it. So that means there could be several hundred functioning codes out there. I had a brain fart a long time ago and could not remember the code, I was trying a code a thought was mine, but wasn't, and the gate opened. These cats could have done the same thing. I am still hoping he has a shot of the LP's, I never heard back today.



cman said:


> When you make a police report, if you haven't already, bring that vehicle picture to the department. Hopefully the perp used his own truck. The Katy police department is not huge. Maybe they'll know it.


I may see if I can send it to them, as of right now they are not involved. The east side (where storage is) of Katy Hockley Cut Off is HCSO, the west side is KPD.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Interesting they knew to hit your shed, especially since you haven't been there in 2 months. They have been on the stakeout for a while, someone tipped them or they got real lucky. Watch Craigslist or maybe even Polaris Ranger owners on Facebook for that Pro Box top and other add ons.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Franz Rd. Storefront 
19818 Franz Rd.
Katy, TX 77449
(Office) 281-647-9371 
(Fax) 281-398-8986
(District IV)

online report-
http://www.harriscountyso.org/CopLogic.aspx


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Interesting they knew to hit your shed, especially since you haven't been there in 2 months. They have been on the stakeout for a while, someone tipped them or they got real lucky. Watch Craigslist or maybe even Polaris Ranger owners on Facebook for that Pro Box top and other add ons.


I have been digging around online, no luck yet.



cman said:


> Franz Rd. Storefront
> 
> 19818 Franz Rd.
> 
> ...


I filed a report already, had it done Sunday morning.

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

StinkBait said:


> I have been digging around online, no luck yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


If someone was a sharp criminal, I would think they would strip it down and sell all the parts on eBay.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Thanks for the new to me stuff bro. I couldnt afford that payment even on a 5 year old machine. But hey, free is free and its the perfect set up for my new place. loving the feeder.





Jay Baker said:


> If someone was a sharp criminal, I would think they would strip it down and sell all the parts on eBay.


Nobody ever accused him of being "sharp".


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Nobody ever accused him of being "sharp".


X2

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

looooooollloooooool


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> X2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


X10. Please bid on my auction items.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Point proven


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

point deez


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

PUI


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

No sir.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Stop hijacking


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Stop hijacking


Go back to TOS and talk more **** about me. PDB. HJDN. DERDERDERDERDER....More please...


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

9.5


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Somebody is slightly inebriated and feeling very generous


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Somebody is slightly inebriated and feeling very generous


Nah. I am eating blue bell with a glass of water. Off for 5 straight.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Nah. I am eating blue bell with a glass of water. Off for 5 straight.


"If you were any dumber, I'd have to water you twice a week"..... Comes to mind.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> "If you were any dumber, I'd have to water you twice a week"..... Comes to mind.


. You dont think it was worth a 9.5? :rotfl:


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

i wonder how inclined LE would be to pull some traffic cam footage in the area around the date/time on the stamp? I'd assume this idiot used his own vehicle. If not, then a close friend or family members.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

StinkBait said:


> This is my stuff leaving the storage facility. This pic isn't the best but it appears to be a black/blue Ford Ranger? Taken on 8/27. Now that the owner has the date he is searching other cameras for LP#.


I didn't see other stuff in the back of the truck, they must have made multiple trips.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> I didn't see other stuff in the back of the truck, they must have made multiple trips.


The only thing I can't see is the generator, the 2 white/blue objects in the bed are my bags of kingsford charcoal, the twin packs that lowes runs on sale....basturds!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Given your unit was locked and suddenly your stuff was randomly selected and cleared out I might be inclined to question the right hand and left hand neighbor to your unit. 

My boat unit isn't the tightest space in the world and I admit I've peeked over next door. Couldn't see much but if I used a flashlight or took a cell picture with flash I'd be able to see what was in it in detail. 

Has the adjoining neighbors pulled out recently? 


--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Got this plate off of the cams. FWO0414 and all other combos of O0D come back with nothing active, so pretty sure it is a bogus plate. Storage owner has a good friend with HCSO and they are dealing with it. 

Description of truck was completely wrong based on the dark pic. The truck is a color between red and copper I would say. It is a dodge with custom black wheels, I should have a pic later today.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Make sure it's not a m instead of w. I had the toll road send me a ticket and I looked at the picture for a while then realized that they weren't my plates.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

And a D


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hope they find this guy. Had the same thing happen to me except two dirt bikes. Filed the report and then 6 months later got a call from Border Patrol saying they picked up our bikes from some guy trying to get them across the border.


----------



## keechi (Apr 12, 2006)

Ya i bet that's a "D". I just got some plates few months ago that started with "FWT", Friend down the road got "FWT too. Got the the plates in Brazoria county.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> Got this plate off of the cams. FWO0414 and all other combos of O0D come back with nothing active, so pretty sure it is a bogus plate. Storage owner has a good friend with HCSO and they are dealing with it.
> 
> Description of truck was completely wrong based on the dark pic. The truck is a color between red and copper I would say. It is a dodge with custom black wheels, I should have a pic later today.


Sounds like progress is being made the authorities are giving your situation some attention. Hopefully, they get you some answers and solutions before too long.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Got this plate off of the cams. FWO0414 and all other combos of O0D come back with nothing active, so pretty sure it is a bogus plate. Storage owner has a good friend with HCSO and they are dealing with it.
> 
> Description of truck was completely wrong based on the dark pic. The truck is a color between red and copper I would say. It is a dodge with custom black wheels, I should have a pic later today.


I see FMD 04I. I don't see an extra 4 at the end. The D and the 0 could switch places.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

FWD 0414....stolen plates out of Harris County...pretty much dead end. My next step is to post a pic of the truck on a bunch of Katy Facebook pages and offer a reward 


Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Put a ad in the Laredo, etc. News also. Its long gone Bro.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Put a ad in the Laredo, etc. News also. Its long gone Bro.


Of course it is, Progressive is going to own the ranger in a week or two but I sure would like to have my trailer back. Here is the truck that took my stuff.








Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry about your stuff.....but that has to be the cheapest camera system I've ever seen. I got a better picture from a drone at 20kfeet.....if the storage facility had a decent system you'd get alot farther with this case. Hope yall can figure it out.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Post that truck on Texas diesel scene on Facebook along with details. Be surprised how others know and notice others trucks. And there is not a number at the end, it looks like 6 digits only, the last is a symbol. Not a letter or number. Its either an I or a 1. Most thefts use stolen plates of same model vehicles on them. Incase they get ran going down the road, it at least comes back to a similar vehicle


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thieves will always pay for there stupid choices they cannot go to bed without a sense of being a failure to the world.Good luck bud.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Truck*

This is Bull ****, that exact truck stole mine in Cypress that Wednesday.

Last of the license plate were the same as well. Could not make out first part with the ****ty cameras at the storage unit.



StinkBait said:


> Of course it is, Progressive is going to own the ranger in a week or two but I sure would like to have my trailer back. Here is the truck that took my stuff.
> View attachment 2451690
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Posted on social media (already shared on 5 other pages)!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Nero3662 said:


> This is Bull ****, that exact truck stole mine in Cypress that Wednesday.
> 
> Last of the license plate were the same as well. Could not make out first part with the ****ty cameras at the storage unit.


That's crazy

--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

sea sick said:


> Sorry about your stuff.....but that has to be the cheapest camera system I've ever seen. I got a better picture from a drone at 20kfeet.....if the storage facility had a decent system you'd get alot farther with this case. Hope yall can figure it out.


The reason all security cam footage is terrible is because there is a finite amount of space to save data and if they chose to capture high def, they would have less footage to store on their hard drive. So weigh out if you want 1 months worth of rolling footage in B/W 480 @ 24 fps or if you want 3 days worth of color 1080p @ 30 or 60 fps. Most people opt for longer duration on a security system.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you captain obvious, and I just thought the lens needed a good cleaning. 
Just messing with ya....but you are spot on. Tho some storage facilities have cameras at eye level coming and going where the code is punched in. Motion activated, can see if you shaved that morning. Hate to see this happen to anyone. Like I said. What's the point of having it if it's not usable. Hope the guy in the Dodge has a head on collision with a brick wall. Scum bag


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Still wondering how they knew it was in there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Go back to TOS and talk more **** about me. PDB. HJDN. DERDERDERDERDER....More please...


Will you be at the next BBQ?


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Shouldn't be hard to find that dodge- mirrors are folded in. Don't see many like that!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Check out this post, apparently this guy is the ring leader

https://www.facebook.com/groups/145218908915545/746841002086663/?notif_t=group_comment_follow

.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I wish I didn't have to read through the 5 pages of garbage to get updates on your stolen stuff. Hope they find it soon.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Check out this post, apparently this guy is the ring leader
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/145218908915545/746841002086663/?notif_t=group_comment_follow
> 
> .





DIHLON said:


> I wish I didn't have to read through the 5 pages of garbage to get updates on your stolen stuff. Hope they find it soon.


Thanks guys, Hotrod I will look into the facebook post as soon as they accept my request.

Still no leads on anything and later this afternoon Progressive will be the proud owner of a missing Polaris Ranger.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Stinkbait check this out. Same truck?
http://montgomerycountypolicereporter.com/do-you-recognize-this-truck/


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

snapperlicious said:


> Stinkbait check this out. Same truck?
> http://montgomerycountypolicereporter.com/do-you-recognize-this-truck/


Thanks snapper, I will forward all pics I have to MCSO

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear your stuff got jacked bud, I have been keeping an eye out for it.....


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Thank you! Progressive owns the ranger now but I sure would like to have my trailer back


Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

I have posted the truck pics on a couple of FB groups. This DA needs to be stopped and locked away.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

*same truck?*

Posted on montgomerycountypolicereporter.com on Saturday, looks like the same truck doing the same type of thieving at storage in Conroe. 
Sorry, dont know how to post picture over to here


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ Link

http://montgomerycountypolicereporter.com/do-you-recognize-this-truck/


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

snapperlicious said:


> Stinkbait check this out. Same truck?
> http://montgomerycountypolicereporter.com/do-you-recognize-this-truck/





StinkBait said:


> Thanks snapper, I will forward all pics I have to MCSO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro





ibtbone said:


> Posted on montgomerycountypolicereporter.com on Saturday, looks like the same truck doing the same type of thieving at storage in Conroe.
> Sorry, dont know how to post picture over to here


Could be, Snapperlicious posted yesterday and sent me a message.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

I hat thieves in a major way.

I hope you continue the fight for this POS to get caught.

I am also surprised no one has seen that truck in a particular area.


----------

